# Rogue Magic Items



## Istar (Jan 16, 2009)

What type of magic items should an Elven Brutal Rogue starting out with 20 Dex, 14 Str, 13 Con be looking out for, for each slot.


----------



## Oompa (Jan 16, 2009)

Istar said:


> What type of magic items should an Elven Brutal Rogue starting out with 20 Dex, 14 Str, 13 Con be looking out for, for each slot.




Hmmm i would say something that would enhance the powers and abilities you already have..

Just browse the item section and look for stuff that could be interesting..


----------



## Starglim (Jan 16, 2009)

Any Neck slot item he can get. He has very little Will and his Fortitude is not great either. If he runs into a warlock or some of the lower-level controllers he may be in trouble. A _safewing amulet_ or _catstep boots_ would be especially good, because a lot of the Will attacks I'm worried about cause forced movement.

A _duelist's weapon_ or _resounding sling_ can create extra opportunities for combat advantage.


----------



## Istar (Jan 16, 2009)

Starglim said:


> .........
> 
> A _duelist's weapon_ or _resounding sling_ can create extra opportunities for combat advantage.




I am more interested in playing an aggressive style of play so not looking at any defensive options (I know silly but intend a ranged start to encounters, then leapiing in to mellee after a few turns, and leaping out when it gets too hot.

Your sugegstions are along the lines of what I am thinking, how about these _Iron Bands_


----------



## MrAlgothi (Jan 16, 2009)

Iron Armbands of Power are great for damage boosting, boring... but great.  For armor, I would suggest Elven battle Armor.  With an encounter power of +2 speed and a property of +5 to saves versus Slow and Immobilized, it should preserve your ability to move in to good positions for sneak attack.  For heroic tier weapon enchantments, duelist is one of my favorites.


----------



## abyssaldeath (Jan 16, 2009)

A Subtle Weapon is good since you are trying to get CA as often as possible anyway. Acrobat Boots are really good if you get knocked prone a lot.


----------

